# Ask Atheism anything



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Um I'm just a random nobody but I like these threads and I love to talk about stuff, and, I think I'm good at giving advice. Literally you can ask questions about me, or the most random crap ever and I'll answer it.

I feel brave (and bored at work) but will regret later. 

And if no one asks me stuff I will just embarrassingly let this thread die and pretend I never made it :lol

I'm taking this way too seriously I'll shut up now


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

did naes get upset when I didn't fly over for the new year ? were there tears?

oh, and is he a big boy ?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Want to be friends, Atheism?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

You are walking in a forest and suddenly you come upon a wounded animal caught in a trap 
1) You walk past and do not interfere in the ways of nature 
2) You take some tools.herbs and other materials from your bag and try to treat the animal,but there is chance you trying to help will cause a more painful death for the animal 
3) You take a hunting knife from the bag and you slit its throat thinking a quick death will end the suffering 

What do you chose ?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> did naes get upset when I didn't fly over for the new year ? were there tears?
> 
> oh, and is he a big boy ?


Oh yes. We both were cwying :crying:

WHY YES

He is a very tall boy :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: He's like, a foot taller than me oh and he has big muscles :love2

THESE QUESTIONS ARE TOO HARD FOR ME -runs away already- ops ops ops



twistix said:


> Want to be friends, Atheism?


Sure!! :grin2:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Allen & Heath or Pioneer ?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> You are walking in a forest and suddenly you come upon a wounded animal caught in a trap
> 1) You walk past and do not interfere in the ways of nature
> 2) You take some tools.herbs and other materials from your bag and try to treat the animal,but there is chance you trying to help will cause a more painful death for the animal
> 3) You take a hunting knife from the bag and you slit its throat thinking a quick death will end the suffering
> ...


Hmm well I think I would gamble on trying to help the animal. Not sure I'd be able to kill it. I mean unless I really, really had to. Maybe if I made it worse, I would. In reality I wonder if I could even do it. Hmm, think I'd just put it in my car and take it to the veterinarian. 



Overdrive said:


> Allen & Heath or Pioneer ?


idk what ur talking about :crying:


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Atheism said:


> . Hmm, think I'd just put it in my car and take it to the veterinarian.


Cheater.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Cheater.


Nuh uhhhhhhhh, I can take it to the vet  Make it option 4


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know enough about you to ask you anything really weird.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know enough about you to ask you anything really weird.


Ask me something not weird


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Ask me something not weird


 Not weird questions in AMA threads are not fun tho.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Have you ever been in a fist fight?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Have you ever been in a fist fight?


No, never. Even when my sister and I fought when we were little. She was violent!!! I was the one who always ran away lol. I feel like I don't even know how to punch someone right if I had to. xD


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Does freewill really exist? If there is no freewill, should we punish people at all?

and/or 

Is it the main purpose of law to promote morality? If so, how do we decide what is moral?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> did naes get upset when I didn't fly over for the new year ? were there tears?
> 
> *oh, and is he a big boy ?*


It's really too bad this isn't in the 18+ thread. >>>>>>>>


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

have your ever seen a cow in real life?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Have you ever drawn a naked male model? Like real naked guy posing and you draw him.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not weird questions in AMA threads are not fun tho.


hmm well I'm not suggesting that I'm an important enough person to ask a question but.... in that case I think you should ask a weird question anyway :boogie Whatever a weird question is to you



novalax said:


> Does freewill really exist? If there is no freewill, should we punish people at all?
> 
> and/or
> 
> Is it the main purpose of law to promote morality? If so, how do we decide what is moral?


Oh hehe I thought you would ask me why I ditched the Random Fact Alphabet thread.  Which I am actually going to get back to soon.

Too deep for me, next

LOL no jk hmm. No but this is much to think about and I will likely come back to this question later.



naes said:


> It's really too bad this isn't in the 18+ thread. >>>>>>>>


Lolllll I was thinking that ~_~


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

how do I stop procrastinating


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> have your ever seen a cow in real life?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*contemplates using this question as an easy "ur mom" joke...* Hmmm nah. I have seen a few cows in real life. There's not a lot of farmland around here but there is some. In addition to that, I see cows on my plate all the time! Yum. :3



geraltofrivia said:


> Have you ever drawn a naked male model? Like real naked guy posing and you draw him.


Absolutely! All the time in figure drawing class, we were drawing both male and female nude models posing, different poses over a duration of 4 hours per class. In addition, I have drawn two males completely nude from outside of class. One of those includes @naes. PM me for @naes noods  jk Sean your nood is only for me...


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

michael1 said:


> how do I stop procrastinating


You don't. It's impossible. I'm afraid you're f***ed, my friend. 

EDIT: Hm that was not good advice. *misleading thread description*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

OK. If you found out your SO had an issue where he lets really stinky and loud farts like all the time, would that be a deal breaker? 

(That's not a weird question but I'm not feeling too weird today and I guess that's the best I can do.)


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

it's ok I just have to not believe your advice


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's a weird one. How likely would it ever be that you would be inclined to have a pet chicken?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Oh hehe I thought you would ask me why I ditched the Random Fact Alphabet thread.  Which I am actually going to get back to soon.
> 
> Too deep for me, next
> 
> LOL no jk hmm. No but this is much to think about and I will likely come back to this question later.


The thought crossed my mind, but I was afraid of the answer lol. I'm glad you addressed it anyway. I eagerly await what you come up with.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> OK. If you found out your SO had an issue where he lets really stinky and loud farts like all the time, would that be a deal breaker?
> 
> (That's not a weird question but I'm not feeling too weird today and I guess that's the best I can do.)


 @naes, DO NOT DO THIS. :shock

The truth is, no, it would not be a deal-breaker. I mean I don't want them to do that, lol!! But I think I would just deal with it to be honest. I think sometimes it would be very funny, as crude and stupid as that is. I think it would be more weird to never, ever address it. Despite all of this I do think farting in general is unattractive. Natural, idc. Unattractive. :lol



michael1 said:


> it's ok I just have to not believe your advice


That'a boy. 



WillYouStopDave said:


> Here's a weird one. How likely would it ever be that you would be inclined to have a pet chicken?


On my own, not at all very likely. Maybe .033% chance? I wouldn't be opposed if someone I was living with wanted one. My neighbors have pet chickens in the middle of these ghetto a** suburbs which I didn't even think was allowed in my town, then one day, they just got chickens. And one of the chickens came into our backyard somehow. I got a picture of it, he seemed pretty badass. Overall, wouldn't be opposed to having one.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1- If for each one of our questions you answer we ask two more questions, soon you will be faced with exponential growth of questions. At what point do you think you will be unable to answer them? Would it be 16? Like if you answer 16 you will be faced with 32 questions afterwards which is quite a sum. Not to mention that it's only questions of one person.
(I'm planning a Distributed Denial Of Answer attack on your thread.)

2- Should I go to sleep? It's past 2AM here an I feel sleepy and I have noticed that I exhibit drunk-like behavior when I'm too sleepy.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> *contemplates using this question as an easy "ur mom" joke...* Hmmm nah. I have seen a few cows in real life. There's not a lot of farmland around here but there is some. In addition to that, I see cows on my plate all the time! Yum. :3
> 
> Absolutely! All the time in figure drawing class, we were drawing both male and female nude models posing, different poses over a duration of 4 hours per class. In addition, I have drawn two males completely nude from outside of class. One of those includes @naes. PM me for @naes noods  jk Sean your nood is only for me...


if they are willing to pay money i'm fine with a cut of the sale


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> @naes, DO NOT DO THIS. :shock
> 
> The truth is, no, it would not be a deal-breaker. I mean I don't want them to do that, lol!! But I think I would just deal with it to be honest. I think sometimes it would be very funny, as crude and stupid as that is. I think it would be more weird to never, ever address it. Despite all of this I do think farting in general is unattractive. Natural, idc. Unattractive. :lol
> 
> ...


But what if i really really have to fart at night while we are sleeping together? xD


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> You don't. It's impossible. I'm afraid you're f***ed, my friend.
> 
> EDIT: Hm that was not good advice. *misleading thread description*


Seconded.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> hmm well I'm not suggesting that I'm an important enough person to ask a question but.... in that case I think you should ask a weird question anyway :boogie Whatever a weird question is to you
> 
> Oh hehe I thought you would ask me why I ditched the Random Fact Alphabet thread.  Which I am actually going to get back to soon.
> 
> ...


How could you not? xD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> [MENTION=334705]
> On my own, not at all very likely. Maybe .033% chance? I wouldn't be opposed if someone I was living with wanted one. My neighbors have pet chickens in the middle of these ghetto a** suburbs which I didn't even think was allowed in my town, then one day, they just got chickens. And one of the chickens came into our backyard somehow. I got a picture of it, he seemed pretty badass. Overall, wouldn't be opposed to having one.


 Well, if you ever do get one, you are required to post a pic of yourself and your pet chicken on SAS. That would be delightfully strange. I do know someone who did just what you said. He just randomly got chickens one day and it was really odd that I had never thought of this person ever having a single chicken or even that he was even OK with the idea of having chickens. He just....didn't seem like the chicken type.

Anyway.....moving on.....

Do things need to be (or at least seem) spontaneous in order for them to be "right"?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> 1- If for each one of our questions you answer we ask two more questions, soon you will be faced with exponential growth of questions. At what point do you think you will be unable to answer them? Would it be 16? Like if you answer 16 you will be faced with 32 questions afterwards which is quite a sum. Not to mention that it's only questions of one person.
> (I'm planning a Distributed Denial Of Answer attack on your thread.)
> 
> 2- Should I go to sleep? It's past 2AM here an I feel sleepy and I have noticed that I exhibit drunk-like behavior when I'm too sleepy.


1- My good sir, I have NO life. Nothing will stop me from answering all the questions of the world on SAS >

2- Hmm, got anything to do tomorrow? If not then HELLLL NO. If so then yeah maybe 



naes said:


> But what if i really really have to fart at night while we are sleeping together? xD


Then fineeee do ittt I'm not gonna break up with you  OR WILL I...



WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, if you ever do get one, you are required to post a pic of yourself and your pet chicken on SAS. That would be delightfully strange. I do know someone who did just what you said. He just randomly got chickens one day and it was really odd that I had never thought of this person ever having a single chicken or even that he was even OK with the idea of having chickens. He just....didn't seem like the chicken type.
> 
> Anyway.....moving on.....
> 
> Do things need to be (or at least seem) spontaneous in order for them to be "right"?


Lmao yeah it's weird, it was like that, literally one day out of nowhere they just got chickens and I was like wtf? This isn't a "chicken" area, no one within like, a 100 mile radius has freakin' chickens :lol

No I don't think so. Spontaneous things in life are really good for you, but things carefully planned out can be just as fulfilling.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> 1- My good sir, I have NO life. Nothing will stop me from answering all the questions of the world on SAS >
> 
> 2- Hmm, got anything to do tomorrow? If not then HELLLL NO. If so then yeah maybe
> 
> ...


I hope not *sniffles*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Lmao yeah it's weird, it was like that, literally one day out of nowhere they just got chickens and I was like wtf? This isn't a "chicken" area, no one within like, a 100 mile radius has freakin' chickens :lol
> 
> No I don't think so. Spontaneous things in life are really good for you, but things carefully planned out can be just as fulfilling.


 It is precisely that sort of spontaneity which causes me a rather justified amount of consternation. It's like....yeah. It's kind of cool that the world can just be that odd and go places you never really thought about. But at the same time, that can also be really, really bad. There's a video on Youtube somewhere about some dude who had a whole bunch of roosters and his neighbors were PISSED! :lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What do you think to this?










Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you believe in god?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Bang/marry/kill:

Ryan Gosling, Johnny Depp, George Clooney

If you *had* to which would you rather bang, and btw, you would be catching, not pitching :grin2:

~ Jennifer Lawrence
~ Taylor Swift
~ Emma Stone
~ Kate Upton
~ Ariana Grande
~ Katy Perry


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

what an unique username, how did ya come up with it?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> What do you think to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww omg. It's so hilariously ridiculous-looking and unbelievably cute. He looks like a thumb. I want to give him a kiss :heart I want that doggie!!! I feel really bad if that's real though. Am I gullible for asking if it's real? It's nature, you never know...



ghost dog said:


> Do you believe in god?


Nope :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you eat healthy? Workout at all?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Bang/marry/kill:
> 
> Ryan Gosling, Johnny Depp, George Clooney
> 
> ...


Bang Johnny Depp, hard, marry Ryan Gosling I suppose... I'm not familiar with George Clooney *ducks for cover* ops He looks like he would be good marry material, but I have to kill him off. Uhh what are some movies he's in..? ops I'm only asking because I can't google right now due to this network I'm on and I can only look up tiny photos on my little flip phone LOL

Kate Upton!!!!

Do I suck at this? I can't tell. LOL



TheOLDPrince said:


> what an unique username, how did ya come up with it?


Why thank you sir :grin2: I came up with it by being a dirty hipster


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Do you eat healthy? Workout at all?


Unfortunately no, I don't eat healthy. And I really should be more conscious of it. Eating unhealthy is one of the things I'm not proud of.  Workout, yes. I'm only going to be inactive working out for a little bit longer. I used to work out a lot but not for this entire semester. I'm getting a gym membership this week and getting back to it. This time I am working on weight lifting! I'm too weak even for a girl...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Atheism said:


> Bang Johnny Depp, hard, marry Ryan Gosling I suppose... I'm not familiar with George Clooney *ducks for cover* ops He looks like he would be good marry material, but I have to kill him off. Uhh what are some movies he's in..? ops I'm only asking because I can't google right now due to this network I'm on and I can only look up tiny photos on my little flip phone LOL
> 
> Kate Upton!!!!
> 
> Do I suck at this? I can't tell. LOL


No you don't suck at this lol. George Clooney was in all the Ocean's Eleven movies, and Gravity, and The Perfect Storm, and Up In the Air. I think some women still think he's hot. But he's old as fuhhq now (older than me even, I think). Meh. Idk. I figured you'd either kill him or marry him lol. He's pretty wealthy :grin2:

Kate Upton is a goddess, yeah. I would worship her body like a goddess. For sure.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

which religion you dont like the most?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> Um I'm just a random nobody but I like these threads and I love to talk about stuff, and, I think I'm good at giving advice. Literally you can ask questions about me, or the most random crap ever and I'll answer it.
> 
> I feel brave (and bored at work) but will regret later.
> 
> ...


Can you see my question and my profile? If you can then how can you be an atheist?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> which religion you dont like the most?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh man should I even touch this question, lmao..

Well. I don't dislike or hate certain religions. Just the way some people wield them. That said, I don't agree with any of them. Pretty outrageous that people still follow principals from a radically different time period where you know hardly anything that went on there. This isn't even about believing in god, as belief in god =/= religion. I don't believe in god, of course. But I especially lack any sense for religion. I mean historically, you can't argue how fascinatingly powerful religion is, I can respect that from the historical and even psychological standpoint. That said, I am not highly educated on religion, although that would actually be quite interesting to learn about.... and would take years of study. Overall I cannot say I dislike one religion the most.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

scarpia said:


> Can you see my question and my profile? If you can then how can you be an atheist?


Oh sh*t. Well f*** me. God is on SAS. THE God! This whole time I thought you were just joking.  DISREGARD MY ABOVE POST


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> Oh sh*t. Well f*** me. God is on SAS. THE God! This whole time I thought you were just joking.  DISREGARD MY ABOVE POST












You said you job gets boring. What's you're job?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

scarpia said:


> You said you job gets boring. What's you're job?


Forgive me God, but I cannot see your holy gif right now because the network that I'm on blocks some images depending on the source. And that's because... I'm at work. :[

Hey wait... if you're really God, shouldn't you know where I work?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you ever plan on getting married?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> Forgive me God, but I cannot see your holy gif right now because the network that I'm on blocks some images depending on the source. And that's because... I'm at work. :[
> 
> Hey wait... if you're really God, shouldn't you know where I work?


I didn't ask where you work, just what you do for work.

And as you should know....


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Do you ever plan on getting married?


Yes one day! Even though I don't want kids... even though I have maternal instincts and I fight them all the time because I really, really want a lifestyle without kids... I would love to have a life partner to share that with. :mushy

EDIT: Just an extra thought, although marriage is really not a religious thing anymore... I do plan on getting married on a beach by a town mayor or something, not by a priest, not in a church or other religious temple. In fact, I wouldn't be opposed to straight up not having a wedding, just having it done instantly. To me it's a waste of money because that could go towards a house.



scarpia said:


> I didn't ask where you work, just what you do for work.
> 
> And as you should know....


Gee, God, lookin' good in that selfie. Lookin' fierce 

For work, well, I walk around a building every hour and record temperatures, to make sure that nothing gets overheated; computers, refrigerators, etc. I will also assist people any time they come in the building which usually only consists of unlocking doors. Sometimes I make work-related phone calls, too. Otherwise I screw around on my laptop. Now, though, I just discovered a coffee machine leaking extremely hot water all over the floor, all over the counter, and in a little pool where you put the coffee mug. It is annoying because even though I stopped the machine, there's this mess and it's a hazard but I'm not a janitor so wtf am I supposed to do, there's no janitor there's only me here, I have nothing to clean it with, they provide you with paper thin towels. I can't clean this mess up with that. I called someone to come in later to fix it but that's it. I did what I could but I just used the thin paper towels. I think I did a pretty damn good job.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Unfortunately no, I don't eat healthy. And I really should be more conscious of it. Eating unhealthy is one of the things I'm not proud of.  Workout, yes. I'm only going to be inactive working out for a little bit longer. I used to work out a lot but not for this entire semester. I'm getting a gym membership this week and getting back to it. This time I am working on weight lifting! I'm too weak even for a girl...


That moment when the lightest bowling ball is too heavy xD. Honestly though I think it is cute that you are weak, but nothing wrong with being in good shape


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> That moment when the lightest bowling ball is too heavy xD. Honestly though I think it is cute that you are weak, but nothing wrong with being in good shape


Yes. I am very little and fragile so you must be careful with me. :3 Though yes it would be great to go from thin to athletic, and it's going to happen soon. I've always been very small and meek throughout my life. I think I realized in my mind I needed to change something a couple years ago when a (very outgoing) 10-year-old girl at this wedding I went to literally managed to pick me up off the ground for a few seconds. Yeah.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

What's your favorite flavor of ice cream?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

2Milk said:


> What's your favorite flavor of ice cream?


Definitely orange cream. I could even have some right this second if I had any.

Favorite Italian ice flavor, I like weird ones like bubble gum flavor.

I also used to be a huge mango sorbet addict.

But now it's just orange cream.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

have u ever watched any anime series?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> have u ever watched any anime series?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absolutely. I used to be a huge anime geek in high school.

For nostalgic reasons, InuYasha is my favorite. That was my first anime in 5th grade. My favorite story line is Elfen Lied. I like very serious plot lines. But, I also love anime high school stories, and in contrast to the serious stuff, I also love the over-the-top, ridiculous, funny ones. Lucky Star, Negima!, Ouran High School Host Club, etc. I've watched senselessly gorey stuff too like Higurashi. I love reading manga more than watching anime, though. The last thing I was reading was Lovely Complex.

Oh and then clearly I love Studio Ghibli. Gotta love that. And on the topic of anime movies, I loved Wolf Children as well. Anyway I've obviously not listed here every single thing I've watched so if you want to throw out some names, I may have seen them!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

OK, the thread says ask you anything....

If you had to choose between sex eight times a day, or only once a year, which would you choose?

What color are your playtoys? And how big?

Also, does @*naes* know you'd do Johnyy Depp hard lmao?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> OK, the thread says ask you anything....
> 
> If you had to choose between sex eight times a day, or only once a year, which would you choose?
> What color are your playtoys? And how big?
> ...


Once a year. Eight rounds a day is way too f***ing much lmao. Plus that once-a-year thing would be an extremely special occasion. The day would be planned from start to finish, and would also of course include a wonderful dinner. Not sure if Sean would like the sound of that. He knows I had my sex drive stolen from me from meds, though. And that it was a bit below-average before then. Well I'm going off them so we'll see.

My playtoys are purple and pink. They are little, like me. >

SHHHHHHSSHShshshshshshshshshshhhhhhhhhhhh he doesn't know xDDDDDDDDD

Or at least, he didn't address that comment yet LOL


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@Atheism lmao well I won't say anything (else) if you won't. Dude doesn't follow you much on this site, I'm guessing....


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> @Atheism lmao well I won't say anything (else) if you won't. Dude doesn't follow you much on this site, I'm guessing....


Oh, no he does. He's a stalker. He was bound to see it anyway.

Oh yeah I forgot, I have one more toy. It actually belongs to Sean if ya know what I mean. > It is much, much bigger than my other toys though.... :shock


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Atheism said:


> Oh, no he does. He's a stalker. He was bound to see it anyway.
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot, I have one more toy. It actually belongs to Sean. > It is much, much bigger than my other toys though.... :shock


Yikes. Beware of men bearing big gifts. (and nice save there, btw).


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Once a year. Eight rounds a day is way too f***ing much lmao. Plus that once-a-year thing would be an extremely special occasion. The day would be planned from start to finish, and would also of course include a wonderful dinner. Not sure if Sean would like the sound of that. He knows I had my sex drive stolen from me from meds, though. And that it was a bit below-average before then. Well I'm going off them so we'll see.
> 
> My playtoys are purple and pink. They are little, like me. >
> 
> ...


$LUT!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

atheism said:


> oh, no he does. *he's a stalker*. He was bound to see it anyway.
> 
> Oh yeah i forgot, i have one more toy. It actually belongs to sean if ya know what i mean. > it is much, much bigger than my other toys though.... :shock


>.> 
<.<


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Yes. I am very little and fragile so you must be careful with me. :3 Though yes it would be great to go from thin to athletic, and it's going to happen soon. I've always been very small and meek throughout my life. I think I realized in my mind I needed to change something a couple years ago when a (very outgoing) 10-year-old girl at this wedding I went to literally managed to pick me up off the ground for a few seconds. Yeah.


lol she must have been pretty strong! Honestly you are just petite, and i think it is super cute and sexy.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> $LUT!


Oh sh*t dude, called out :[



naes said:


> lol she must have been pretty strong! Honestly you are just petite, and i think it is super cute and sexy.


Thank you you make me feel so good :heart :heart :heart


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> Gee, God, lookin' good in that selfie. Lookin' fierce
> 
> For work, well, I walk around a building every hour and record temperatures, to make sure that nothing gets overheated; computers, refrigerators, etc. I will also assist people any time they come in the building which usually only consists of unlocking doors. Sometimes I make work-related phone calls, too. Otherwise I screw around on my laptop. Now, though, I just discovered a coffee machine leaking extremely hot water all over the floor, all over the counter, and in a little pool where you put the coffee mug. It is annoying because even though I stopped the machine, there's this mess and it's a hazard but I'm not a janitor so wtf am I supposed to do, there's no janitor there's only me here, I have nothing to clean it with, they provide you with paper thin towels. I can't clean this mess up with that. I called someone to come in later to fix it but that's it. I did what I could but I just used the thin paper towels. I think I did a pretty damn good job.


The temperatures need to be checked every hour? In the places I worked - cafe and chemistry lab - we only had to check once a day. And we had water spills all the time when someone forgot and left the pure water system on. And one I found spilled coffee on an atomic absorption instrument. It must have been the night janitor who spilled it. They're supposed to clean the messes, not make them! Did you ever get a janitor to clean the coffee mess?

Have you ever been to the opera?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1- Would you find it gross if @naes had a foot fetish?

2- Why is it necessary to draw naked models? Seriously. I know it's important to know the human anatomy very well, but they could put on pants at least. And if someone wanted to draw that special part of the human body they could use photos as model.

3- Would you exchange your red sexy car with a brown non-sexy car which is more expensive than yours? Like double the price. (You have to ride it, you can't sell it and buy another red sexy car).

4- Would you pay 30$ for a flashlight you don't even need?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> 1- Would you find it gross if @naes had a foot fetish?
> 
> 2- Why is it necessary to draw naked models? Seriously. I know it's important to know the human anatomy very well, but they could put on pants at least. And if someone wanted to draw that special part of the human body they could use photos as model.
> 
> ...


LOL. I don't have a foot fetish! I promise Amber! xD


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Do you look like your avatar?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

scarpia said:


> The temperatures need to be checked every hour? In the places I worked - cafe and chemistry lab - we only had to check once a day. And we had water spills all the time when someone forgot and left the pure water system on. And one I found spilled coffee on an atomic absorption instrument. It must have been the night janitor who spilled it. They're supposed to clean the messes, not make them! Did you ever get a janitor to clean the coffee mess?
> 
> Have you ever been to the opera?


Yep, every hour! Though nothing ever happens, I have to admit we have had the refrigerators bust before in the cafeteria kitchen and we have a lot of product in there, to serve a whole cafeteria, chicken and things that need to stay cold. And it all costs a lot of money I bet. So good thing we were checking them, but still it's very rare for that to happen. Every hour is a little excessive to be honest. But ah well, that's what they pay me for.

No I didn't get a janitor but I did end up cleaning the mess pretty good, with thin paper towels. So anything I missed I figure they will understand. :lol

Nope I've never been to an opera. I'd really enjoy it though, being an appreciator of all arts. I always wanted to see The Lion King on Broadway personally.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> 1- Would you find it gross if @naes had a foot fetish?
> 
> 2- Why is it necessary to draw naked models? Seriously. I know it's important to know the human anatomy very well, but they could put on pants at least. And if someone wanted to draw that special part of the human body they could use photos as model.
> 
> ...


1- No I wouldn't find it gross. That's not too bizarre to me. Not sure what he'd want to do with my feet, but I'm fine with that. Also I wouldn't be self conscious because I think I have very cute feet. They are petite, 6 or 6 1/2 for size, all of my toes look normal, and the big toe isn't taller than the second toe, which visually I like better.

2- Their argument is that it helps you understand the baseline, a sort of "skeletal" structure for drawing people with all different body types correctly even with clothes on. And seeing somebody in person pose, very naturally, with natural lighting, actually does teach you a lot and forces you to be comfortable observing anything at all from life correctly. Human beings have curves, bumps, etc., and perfect opportunity for shading practice. For me personally, I just enjoy drawing naked people and that's really it. That's the only reason I take those classes, lmao. It's very therapeutic. Also, human beings are the most popular imagery in art since the beginning of time, significant enough that they dedicate a whole class to it. I always argued the life vs. photograph thing. I don't see anything wrong with drawing from photographs if you must, honestly. That's how I learned, and I like doing both. I don't think drawing from a photograph "steals" anything away from me like most artists suggest. I think it's a decent starting point. Any sort of three-dimensionality that a photograph lacks, you just invent it.

3- Heeeeelll no! :lol For me, the pride doesn't come out of the cost of the car. I'm all about the visuals (I am an artist, after all). I am pretty thrifty as well and I like snatching a good deal so I'll keep my cheaper, sexier red car for sure!

4- No. Why, did you do that? :lol



andy0128 said:


> Do you look like your avatar?


I really do kind of look like Daria, actually! :lol I have brown hair like that, glasses, I'm very pale, my lips are pale, I'm about her height, and I'm also very thin. We have a strong resemblance. I've been told I look like my avatar but "friendlier". I have also posted pictures of myself in the Members Photo Albums forum. :yes


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> Yep, every hour! Though nothing ever happens, I have to admit we have had the refrigerators bust before in the cafeteria kitchen and we have a lot of product in there, to serve a whole cafeteria, chicken and things that need to stay cold. And it all costs a lot of money I bet. So good thing we were checking them, but still it's very rare for that to happen. Every hour is a little excessive to be honest. But ah well, that's what they pay me for.
> 
> No I didn't get a janitor but I did end up cleaning the mess pretty good, with thin paper towels. So anything I missed I figure they will understand. :lol
> 
> Nope I've never been to an opera. I'd really enjoy it though, being an appreciator of all arts. I always wanted to see The Lion King on Broadway personally.


Good for you and the paper towels. I wish my house could be cleaned with a few thin paper towels.

Lion King isn't really an opera, it's more of a musical. In opera music is the driving force, in musicals words come first. That's why people love operas even if they don't understand the language being sung. Does your city have an opera company?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

scarpia said:


> Good for you and the paper towels. I wish my house could be cleaned with a few thin paper towels.
> 
> Lion King isn't really an opera, it's more of a musical. In opera music is the driving force, in musicals words come first. That's why people love operas even if they don't understand the language being sung. Does your city have an opera company?


Ah okay, no wonder, I felt slightly weird calling The Lion King an "opera" but I didn't know why. Hehe. I completely see what you mean now. Yeah I'd love to go to an opera or a musical. And no, my town definitely does not. But I live an hour 1/2 away from NYC via transit. My town is very small. I graduated with 82 kids. And our main street has 3 tattoo parlors, multiple strip clubs, a super duper Walmart, many bars (and one next to a church). :lol And I wouldn't call it a ghetto, by far, but we have a few "sleezy" streets to avoid. Actual ghettos are freakin' terrifying. Anyway basically, I can't visualize an opera or some sort of opera headquarters at all unless it was next to something ridiculous.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> Ah okay, no wonder, I felt slightly weird calling The Lion King an "opera" but I didn't know why. Hehe. I completely see what you mean now. Yeah I'd love to go to an opera or a musical. And no, my town definitely does not. But I live an hour 1/2 away from NYC via transit. My town is very small. I graduated with 82 kids. And our main street has 3 tattoo parlors, multiple strip clubs, a super duper Walmart, many bars (and one next to a church). :lol And I wouldn't call it a ghetto, by far, but we have a few "sleezy" streets to avoid. Actual ghettos are freakin' terrifying. Anyway basically, I can't visualize an opera or some sort of opera headquarters at all unless it was next to something ridiculous.


Sounds like Newburgh. Haven't been there in years. It was dumpy back in the day. I hear it has gotten even worse. Have you seen the show People of Earth? It takes place in Beacon, just across the river from Newburgh. It's about aliens. Do you believe in aliens?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

scarpia said:


> Sounds like Newburgh. Haven't been there in years. It was dumpy back in the day. I hear it has gotten even worse. Have you seen the show People of Earth? It takes place in Beacon, just across the river from Newburgh. It's about aliens. Do you believe in aliens?


No I've never heard of that show. I am not sure if I believe in aliens, I say "maybe, maybe not" on that subject. I lean more towards yes though, I think there definitely could be. Do you believe in them?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Atheism said:


> 4- No. Why, did you do that? :lol


I'm contemplating it


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> No I've never heard of that show. I am not sure if I believe in aliens, I say "maybe, maybe not" on that subject. I lean more towards yes though, I think there definitely could be. Do you believe in them?


Yes, I bet they are like the ones on the show "People of Earth". There are only 10 episodes and 30 minutes each so it's a nice binge watch. Do you like to binge watch things or see them week by week? And what shows do you like?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

scarpia said:


> Yes, I bet they are like the ones on the show "People of Earth". There are only 10 episodes and 30 minutes each so it's a nice binge watch. Do you like to binge watch things or see them week by week? And what shows do you like?


I love binge watching things. I cannot stand waiting for new episodes to come out, it's torture. Although nowadays, I don't watch shows anymore. I am, however, going to binge watch People of Earth. Honestly. Well, assuming it keeps my interest.

The last show I was very into was Bates Motel. Unfortunately around that time they hadn't yet released, I think, Season 3. There was a long pause until new episodes were coming back out and I just never went back to it. If I were to watch the show again, I'd have to start all over. Otherwise I really like casually watching shows like The Profit, Dragon's Den, and any one of Gordon Ramsay's shows.

I had also started watching The Flash and Daredevil with my friend but actually stopped, since we slowly lost touch unfortunately.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> I love binge watching things. I cannot stand waiting for new episodes to come out, it's torture. Although nowadays, I don't watch shows anymore. I am, however, going to binge watch People of Earth. Honestly. Well, assuming it keeps my interest.
> 
> The last show I was very into was Bates Motel. Unfortunately around that time they hadn't yet released, I think, Season 3. There was a long pause until new episodes were coming back out and I just never went back to it. If I were to watch the show again, I'd have to start all over. Otherwise I really like casually watching shows like The Profit, Dragon's Den, and any one of Gordon Ramsay's shows.
> 
> I had also started watching The Flash and Daredevil with my friend but actually stopped, since we slowly lost touch unfortunately.


You had a friend? How did you get this friend?
Have you ever eaten at a restaurant that was on a Ramsey show? There's one in Boston's Little Italy that I have thought about going to. Do you like Popeye's Chicken? What's your favorite Popeye's dipping sauce?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

scarpia said:


> You had a friend? How did you get this friend?
> Have you ever eaten at a restaurant that was on a Ramsey show? There's one in Boston's Little Italy that I have thought about going to. Do you like Popeye's Chicken? What's your favorite Popeye's dipping sauce?


Yes I'm very lucky to have had many friends throughout my life, even though I have none right now except for at school strictly. We ran into each other in college. We went to the same high school together and he was always my sister's friend and we were acquaintances. After running into each other we just reconnected and became actual friends. He was actually the first person I fell in love with. We were pretty intimate for some time, but slowly grew out of touch. It's a bit of a sad story to me anyway, but that's all it is, now it doesn't matter. He's a good memory but I don't see us ever becoming friends again and I don't want to. I just want to leave things as a memory. Everyone knows you remember your first love, but now I love Sean. 

I've never eaten at a Ramsey restaurant but that would be so badass. Especially to see him in person. Wow I would love that so much omg.

There's a Popeyes in my town but I've only been to Popeyes once so I can't say.  Yeah, it's pretty good. Why, are there special dipping sauces, or just the standard ones? Which would you recommend?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> Yes I'm very lucky to have had many friends throughout my life, even though I have none right now except for at school strictly. We ran into each other in college. We went to the same high school together and he was always my sister's friend and we were acquaintances. After running into each other we just reconnected and became actual friends. He was actually the first person I fell in love with. We were pretty intimate for some time, but slowly grew out of touch. It's a bit of a sad story to me anyway, but that's all it is, now it doesn't matter. He's a good memory but I don't see us ever becoming friends again and I don't want to. I just want to leave things as a memory. Everyone knows you remember your first love, but now I love Sean.
> 
> I've never eaten at a Ramsey restaurant but that would be so badass. Especially to see him in person. Wow I would love that so much omg.
> 
> There's a Popeyes in my town but I've only been to Popeyes once so I can't say.  Yeah, it's pretty good. Why, are there special dipping sauces, or just the standard ones? Which would you recommend?


Isn't Ramsey kinda mean?










Popeye's dipping sauces are awesome - mardi gras mustard is the best. The BBQ gives me heartburn so I have to have zantac on hand.

What do you like to dip your chicken fingers/ nuggets in - bbq, honey mustad, ranch, sweet and sour?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

scarpia said:


> Isn't Ramsey kinda mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! Oh yes. He's very mean. :heart

My two favorite Ramsey quotes:

"OH, F*** OFF!!" - Gordon Ramsey

"GET OUT!!!" - Gordon Ramsey

Typically I dip chicken nuggets in BBQ sauce. I love ranch too though. :yes Sweet and sour sounds really good, hm... not sure why I don't order that, lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

OK. I got another one.

If you're watching a movie/video/whatever and it shows a wide shot of people dancing and then cuts to a closeup of one of them shaking their foot, what does that mean?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> OK. I got another one.
> 
> If you're watching a movie/video/whatever and it shows a wide shot of people dancing and then cuts to a closeup of one of them shaking their foot, what does that mean?


Do you have a visual example (video?) of that? I'd have to see for myself, but somehow, it could mean a variety of things.

It could be someone at this place where tons of people are dancing, and they are actually sitting down and the person is shaking their foot very nervously because of anxiety.

It could, in fact, be somebody trying to dance!!

Or is this a reference somehow to the dozens of popular movies I don't know? :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ever made out with a girl before?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> LMAO! Oh yes. He's very mean. :heart
> 
> My two favorite Ramsey quotes:
> 
> ...


If Ramsey wasn't British would his meanness still be amusing? I seems that Brits can get away with stuff - just because of the accent maybe? Have you ever tried telling your boss off in a Brit accent to see if you could get away with it? 
Popeye's has a blackened ranch - much better than plain ranch.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Ever made out with a girl before?


Nope. I am 200% straight. Not even curious. :laugh:


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

scarpia said:


> If Ramsey wasn't British would his meanness still be amusing? I seems that Brits can get away with stuff - just because of the accent maybe? Have you ever tried telling your boss off in a Brit accent to see if you could get away with it?
> Popeye's has a blackened ranch - much better than plain ranch.


Hmmmmm I don't know, that's a tough one. His British accent is crucial to his personality, and I can't imagine him being the same without it. But people can still be amusingly mean and not have an accent. They just need a different "tonality" of such. Kevin O'Leary is a good example. Ramsey needs the accent, I think, for his meanness to work. Probably. And for someone like Simon Cowell? DEFINITELY. 100% required for him.

No I never tried doing that but it sounds legitimate! :laugh:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Do you have a visual example (video?)


 Go to - 1:01






(I'll have you know I pulled that out of nowhere. I've only seen this part of that movie the first time it was on TV back in the 80s and I wasn't thinking of it when I asked the question. But then I remembered that I'd seen that somewhere before and suddenly I remembered it.)


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Go to - 1:01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. I wasn't sure exactly if it was that 1:01 frame specifically or just any time they did that. But in my scientific opinion, it appears they are shaking their foot to the beat of the music. :laugh: Also, it appears the filmmakers are switching up the frames to keep the viewer engaged, and interested - your brain likes when shots change like that. And I did watch it several times and tried to study this for a proper answer!, but it appears that is all that's going on.

I have never seen this movie, to be clear. So from an outsider perspective of someone who never saw this, never really heard of it, or grew up around this kind of stuff... my response is... ho-ly sh*t WHAT THE F***??? LMAO!!! Who the hell has THAT much fun???? I think the entire room of people need to be mentally retarded in order to have that much fun ahaha

Also, impressive randomness my friend :yes


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

What do you think of Sweden?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Are you an implicit or explicit atheist? If you are an explicit atheist, which I would assume you are, are you a hard or soft atheist?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> Hmmmmm I don't know, that's a tough one. His British accent is crucial to his personality, and I can't imagine him being the same without it. But people can still be amusingly mean and not have an accent. They just need a different "tonality" of such. Kevin O'Leary is a good example. Ramsey needs the accent, I think, for his meanness to work. Probably. And for someone like Simon Cowell? DEFINITELY. 100% required for him.


What about Daniel Tosh? Funny or foul?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

ljubo said:


> What do you think of Sweden?


Nothing. Very indifferent about it. I don't know anything about Sweden lol.



novalax said:


> Are you an implicit or explicit atheist? If you are an explicit atheist, which I would assume you are, are you a hard or soft atheist?


Explicit, and what do you mean by hard vs. soft? If you mean how strongly do I project that belief/are accepting of anything else, in that sense, I'm very soft. I don't bring my beliefs up to anyone unless they ask and I never try to debate or question anyone else's beliefs. I do believe in it very strongly, though, and it irritates me a bit when people don't see it as a "legitimate" belief - as though it's an idea I'm going to grow out of, or something. Or then they go, "okay but what's your _background_?" Like, oh okay hehe, so what religion is your household? Well that's not relevant at all, is it? I take your belief seriously, so I would like mine to be taken seriously as well.

In addition, I do follow religious-traditional means, such as celebrating Christmas and having a desire to get married. So I'm also soft in "practice" as well, even though all atheism is, is not believing in a higher being (and therefore of course not being religious). For me, these things have absolutely no religious meaning in it anymore, and are entirely social (marriage) and corporate (Christmas) superior things. Although to be fair, I don't go out shopping for Christmas, and I really only acknowledge it. That's all. I'll still work on Christmas and whatnot, lol. But also in regards to marriage, I absolutely do not plan on getting married in a religious temple - so other than the word marriage itself, I'm not necessarily impeding on anything religious.

I have still been contemplating your other question, by the way. It's hard for me to get an answer still, the only thing I know for sure of is my definition of morality. Which with a little bit more time I think I'll respond to.

I hope I didn't go off on a tangent more than I actually answered your question haha



scarpia said:


> What about Daniel Tosh? Funny or foul?


Hilarious. I love that man. Wow I haven't watched him in a while though


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> Hilarious. I love that man. Wow I haven't watched him in a while though


I think he's funny a lot , but just showing disgusting things... ISN''T. He kind of lost me when he showed a gorilla eating out of his own butt.










If you were starving on an desert island and you pooped a chocolate truffle and it was still in a wrapper would you eat it?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

scarpia said:


> I think he's funny a lot , but just showing disgusting things... ISN''T. He kind of lost me when he showed a gorilla eating out of his own butt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude I've never seen a gorilla do that but it sounds precisely like something Tosh would show us :grin2: But I agree, I like it better when he is straight up offensive, and not necessarily gross.

The answer to the next question would be NO.... I don't like chocolate >

But I won't cheat on the question. Say it weren't a chocolate truffle, but something in a wrapper that I liked, I would definitely rather starve to death. I'd be like, peace out world. When you think of it though, don't people get pretty desperate when they are starving? eew I hope not me. It's scary not knowing your true primal, survival instincts


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

do u believe that free will is an illusion


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Atheism said:


> Damn dude I've never seen a gorilla do that but it sounds precisely like something Tosh would show us :grin2: But I agree, I like it better when he is straight up offensive, and not necessarily gross.
> 
> The answer to the next question would be NO.... I don't like chocolate >
> 
> But I won't cheat on the question. Say it weren't a chocolate truffle, but something in a wrapper that I liked, I would definitely rather starve to death. I'd be like, peace out world. When you think of it though, don't people get pretty desperate when they are starving? eew I hope not me. It's scary not knowing your true primal, survival instincts












Don't ... like... *CHOCOLATE?!?!?!?! How is that possible?

*You know people sometimes resort to cannibalism when starving. Like in that movie Alive from 1993. What if you were about to marry a guy and then he told you he had been stranded in a plane crash and had had to resort to cannibalism to survive? Would you still marry him?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What do you think of how this looks?  I put a bunch of Halo songs I like on a Halo image and i just realized it kinda looks like something you'd see on the back of a CD box, where the list of songs are. Does it look cool? I didn't draw the image but I figured this would look cool.

Also, when do you think we will discover 10% of the ocean?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

herk said:


> do u believe that free will is an illusion


What really is "free will"? I was also asked this earlier on the thread. Well, I haven't given enough thought to it. Well I don't believe in fate, or that life is a "script" set in stone. I do believe that we behave as a result of genes and all that scientific stuff we have no control over, so what _really_ is free will? Again though this is really the first time I've had to think much about it.

For now though, I will say that it is not an illusion, and we do have free will.



scarpia said:


> Don't ... like... *CHOCOLATE?!?!?!?! How is that possible?
> 
> *You know people sometimes resort to cannibalism when starving. Like in that movie Alive from 1993. What if you were about to marry a guy and then he told you he had been stranded in a plane crash and had had to resort to cannibalism to survive? Would you still marry him?


Yes, ever since I could remember I found chocolate repulsive. As a little kid, I would not eat it.  Still won't. Eeew

I would still marry him. I would understand. Did he have to kill the guy, though? I think I would really understand. Especially if he feels guilt over it.



The Condition of Keegan said:


> What do you think of how this looks?  I put a bunch of Halo songs I like on a Halo image and i just realized it kinda looks like something you'd see on the back of a CD box, where the list of songs are. Does it look cool? I didn't draw the image but I figured this would look cool.
> 
> Also, when do you think we will discover 10% of the ocean?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


I just responded to you in Skype so you already know at this time :grin2:

When, hmm... I'm not sure. I am not sure how much funding is going to ocean exploration exactly. Same with space travel, I always wonder when we will find out more about it. But these things are just not in the limelight lately. I know it costs a hella lot of money, but I hope someday soon for our curious minds.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

What will your 1000th post be? (I guess you'll have probably made it when you answer this though lol)


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> What will your 1000th post be? (I guess you'll have probably made it when you answer this though lol)


THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOO, YEAH!!

:yay :boogie :yay :boogie :yay :boogie :yay :boogie :yay :boogie


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Explicit, and what do you mean by hard vs. soft? If you mean how strongly do I project that belief/are accepting of anything else, in that sense, I'm very soft. I don't bring my beliefs up to anyone unless they ask and I never try to debate or question anyone else's beliefs. I do believe in it very strongly, though, and it irritates me a bit when people don't see it as a "legitimate" belief - as though it's an idea I'm going to grow out of, or something. Or then they go, "okay but what's your _background_?" Like, oh okay hehe, so what religion is your household? Well that's not relevant at all, is it? I take your belief seriously, so I would like mine to be taken seriously as well.
> 
> In addition, I do follow religious-traditional means, such as celebrating Christmas and having a desire to get married. So I'm also soft in "practice" as well, even though all atheism is, is not believing in a higher being (and therefore of course not being religious). For me, these things have absolutely no religious meaning in it anymore, and are entirely social (marriage) and corporate (Christmas) superior things. Although to be fair, I don't go out shopping for Christmas, and I really only acknowledge it. That's all. I'll still work on Christmas and whatnot, lol. But also in regards to marriage, I absolutely do not plan on getting married in a religious temple - so other than the word marriage itself, I'm not necessarily impeding on anything religious.
> 
> ...


While I very much appreciate the complexity and detailedness of your answer, I'm afraid I wasn't as clear as I should have been. A hard atheist (also called strong or positive atheism) asserts that no deities exist. While a soft atheist (also called weak or negative atheism) does not believe in the existence of any deities but does not explicitly assert that there are none.

I'm glad you are still giving it some thought! If its hard, then you are doing it right lol (unless you know some cop-outs like just simply stating you are a moral nihilist...even though I'm a moral nihilist haha). Please take all the time you need. I would appreciate a well thought out and rigorous more so than one that is timely. I'm curious, what is your moral ontological and/or epistemological theory?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Would you rather fight a 100 duck sized horses or one horse sized duck?

When (and why) did you decide to take the leap from just casually seeing your boyfriend to committing to him? What about the distance?

What do you think about the increasing government monitoring and surveillance of the population in the recent years? Where do you fall on the safety vs privacy spectrum?

Do you think I'm pretty?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

How do I survive the zombie apocalypse?


What's the best and worst thing about being a female?


What's the most embarrassing thing you've ever done while around another guy / your crush?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1- Is your favorite color orange?
2- If not, why? Orange is awesome. It's my favorite color.
3- You have two dogs if I remember correctly. Which one would you eat first after the zombie Apocalypse?
4- Do you like sunflower seeds?
5- How come this exponential questions idea of mine has turned out to be a burden on me instead of you?
6- How are you so confident that you can count to 10000? You have never done it.
7- How many llamas have you ever seen? I've seen none.(I might have seen them in the zoo as a kid but I don't remember it).
8- I believe that water is blue. Not because reflection and stuff, it's blue in itself. Do you agree?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

novalax said:


> While I very much appreciate the complexity and detailedness of your answer, I'm afraid I wasn't as clear as I should have been. A hard atheist (also called strong or positive atheism) asserts that no deities exist. While a soft atheist (also called weak or negative atheism) does not believe in the existence of any deities but does not explicitly assert that there are none.
> 
> I'm glad you are still giving it some thought! If its hard, then you are doing it right lol (unless you know some cop-outs like just simply stating you are a moral nihilist...even though I'm a moral nihilist haha). Please take all the time you need. I would appreciate a well thought out and rigorous more so than one that is timely. I'm curious, what is your moral ontological and/or epistemological theory?


Just PM'ed you about my stance on morality. 

The atheist question, another tricky one for me. I used to be a soft atheist. However, the older I become, the more I am transitioning to a hard atheist. I, of course, cannot claim what is so, if a deity has never been proven or disproven - but on the other hand, I increasingly get impatient (with myself) with the belief of "what if". I'm absolutely almost at a point where I am ready to say "no, there absolutely is no God, period, no what-ifs." I mean, I believe there isn't, so why wouldn't I stand by it? However, I am not yet. So I would say I am hanging in between the two.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Would you rather fight a 100 duck sized horses or one horse sized duck?
> 
> When (and why) did you decide to take the leap from just casually seeing your boyfriend to committing to him? What about the distance?
> 
> ...


*1 *- I don't want to fight anyone. D: They all sound so cute. Well, I would rather fight 100 duck-sized horses. Firstly, that would be super cute. But secondly, I'm sure I can find a way to take them all out at once. Or in a couple of waves. Meanwhile, one horse-sized _anything_ would likely kick my a**. Or just sit on me and I'd be defeated. (I'm really little )

*2* - I decided to take the commitment during the time I was spending the New Years week with him. It was only the second time meeting him in person. Of course, as we all know, you can form a relationship with someone online and talk to them every day and feel like you've known them for life. So, the second time was really all it took - I already know who he is and all. It came to me towards the end of the week. He had asked me out before and I said no because of the long distance. Then, after spending that week with him - because knowing each other in person is _extremely_ necessary as well - I realized that I really didn't want anyone else, or to look for anyone else back at home, strictly because of my feelings for him. I wanted to be with him. So I thought, what's really the point in not being in a relationship? Then I asked him out. 

The distance sucks hard, but we are planning to fly to each other as much as we can. He is now coming up here in March. Plus, there's ways we can make our flights cheaper so that we can visit more often. Spirit Airlines, for instance - as an independent airline - is very cheap compared to the others like jetBlue, Delta, etc. (I'm in US btw so idk if others would recognize some of these?) However, unlike the others, they charge for your carry-on bag. A lot. So, if we keep all of the clothes and items we need in some sort of box, and store it in each others' closets, then we could just get on the plane with absolutely nothing, and just have the cheap flight. The only thing that actually stops us is schedule - school, work, etc. The closest time I can see us meeting after March, would be in May. 

*3* - I don't care. I have nothing to hide. I have no stance on it, it actually doesn't bother me much. That might seem ludicrous, but it's actually true.

*4* - pics pls? Wait I know there's pics of you in the photo albums and I think I know who you are I just gotta see. You're really buff, right?

Anyway YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL ♥

I'll get back to you


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> How do I survive the zombie apocalypse?
> 
> What's the best and worst thing about being a female?
> 
> What's the most embarrassing thing you've ever done while around another guy / your crush?


*1* - You don't

like

Have you _seen_ The Walking Dead? No one survives that sh*t

I would just give up right away tbh

*2* - Best, hm... well I like being the gender that is generally pursued romantically, and not having to pursue as much. I don't think that's sexist or anything, it's true. I like being chased more than chasing. I also like being feminine. I like being girly, and dressing in girly clothes, and of all the things to like about being a woman, maybe some women would be disappointed in me for that. But I love the things that socially make my gender, my gender. I can't help it.

Only if I'm not depressed though. If I am, then I detest being a woman. My mind on this changes sporadically

Worst thing, being given vaginas, they don't f***ing work. That sucks pretty hard. They're not as good as penises. And also childbirth. I never asked for that ability. I don't want it. F***. I wish someone could remove my uterus.

*3* - The most embarrassing I have ever done while being around my crush, was when I was 20 years old..

He was hitting on me, and there's nothing wrong with my perception of that. He really, really was hitting on me. And touching me a lot. So when we were on the couch cuddling, I somehow judged at one point that it would be the right moment to go in for a kiss. So I kissed him and he just flat out didn't kiss me back. I was like wtf? I went home and cried (without him knowing obviously), I was so mortified. We became FWB after but I never got why he didn't reciprocate!

Anything before that I don't really remember because that was just awful lmao

Oh well I survived. Was pretty brutal though


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> 1- Is your favorite color orange?
> 2- If not, why? Orange is awesome. It's my favorite color.
> 3- You have two dogs if I remember correctly. Which one would you eat first after the zombie Apocalypse?
> 4- Do you like sunflower seeds?
> ...


1- No but my name means orange, sort of. My name is Amber.

2- Orange is cool. I have nothing against it. It's just, blue is my favorite color. And the psychology of color is really interesting. I don't know much about people most attracted to orange, but I know blue is universally the most popular color. It's very soothing, calming, visually relaxing. So yeah I'm pretty generic.

3- I WOULD NEVER EAT ANY OF MY DOGS </3 I only ever had one dog. She was a boxer, named Sasha. I never had another dog in my life. When I live on my own one day, and have a house with a yard, I want two boxers. These boxers have probably not even been conceived yet. Their names will be Diglet and Norbert. But I would never ever eat them. </3

4- I never had them but while we are on the subject, sunflowers are my favorite flower

5- LMFAO










6- Hm, you're right. I never have done that. I was confident I could count up to a million in kindergarten though. Idk why but my teacher asked each of us to count up as far as we can and I had too much social anxiety to keep going so I just lied and stopped at 50.

7- I have never seen a llama. And yeah it would only be at a zoo but I don't remember either. I'm in that boat with you. My eyes are llama-less </3

8- I don't really know. It's all very confusing stuff. We learned about this in Color Theory class too but it was hard to follow. I do like that, though. And hey, it can be both. The sky is blue because X... but, at the end of the day, it's BLUE.

Ok 16 next right I'm waiting


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you poke smot?

Also, do you like I Feel It All - Feist?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> Do you poke smot?
> 
> Also, do you like I Feel It All - Feist?


No I don't poke smot, never have, I have other methods :laugh:

I have not heard this. Or maybe I have but just didn't know what the name is. I will listen to this tomorrow and get back to you


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Were you religious once ?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> *1 *- I don't want to fight anyone. D: They all sound so cute. Well, I would rather fight 100 duck-sized horses. Firstly, that would be super cute. But secondly, I'm sure I can find a way to take them all out at once. Or in a couple of waves. Meanwhile, one horse-sized _anything_ would likely kick my a**. Or just sit on me and I'd be defeated. (I'm really little )


No you fool. You always pick a horse sized duck. The 100 duck sized horses would overwhelm the **** out of you. No way you can fight them off.



Atheism said:


> *4* - pics pls? Wait I know there's pics of you in the photo albums and I think I know who you are I just gotta see. *You're really buff, right?*
> 
> Anyway YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL ♥
> 
> I'll get back to you


Wait, wot? Buff and me? I think you have me mistaken with someone else.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Were you religious once ?


No. I never went to church up until middle school. The first time I started going to a Christian church, was in 6th grade because my best friend was very religious. She liked to bring me to church every other Sunday.

My parents taught me there is God growing up. They were very casual with religion. I don't think they identify with any religion at all. When I was little, I did believe in a god watching over us. However, I also believed in Santa Claus.

No offense was meant in that, but that is my thought process. I'm not trying to compare anyone's entire religion to Santa Claus or anything. When I grew to an age where I could think critically, that's the direction I went in. When I went to church with my best friend, I already knew I was an atheist. I went because I cared about her.



gunner21 said:


> No you fool. You always pick a horse sized duck. The 100 duck sized horses would overwhelm the **** out of you. No way you can fight them off.


:crying:



gunner21 said:


> Wait, wot? Buff and me? I think you have me mistaken with someone else.


For real? Okay well then I have no idea what you look like but feel free to actually PM me pics for judgment lmao I could have swore I seen you before

Uhhh still YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL INSIDE AND OUT!!!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> No you fool. You always pick a horse sized duck. The 100 duck sized horses would overwhelm the **** out of you. No way you can fight them off.


Can confirm this.

Oh, I should ask something too:

Have you ever eaten a can of baked beans cold and straight from the can?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> No. I never went to church up until middle school. The first time I started going to a Christian church, was in 6th grade because my best friend was very religious. She liked to bring me to church every other Sunday.
> 
> My parents taught me there is God growing up. They were very casual with religion. I don't think they identify with any religion at all. When I was little, I did believe in a god watching over us. However, I also believed in Santa Claus.
> 
> ...


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ight-now-593889/index1060.html#post1087652994

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1086765945-post20263.html


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Atheism said:


> THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOOO, YEAH!!
> 
> :yay :boogie :yay :boogie :yay :boogie :yay :boogie :yay :boogie


Congrats


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ight-now-593889/index1060.html#post1087652994
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1086765945-post20263.html


Ohhh yes yes, I remember. Very pretty. Mmm hmm :yes


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Do you have any pets?

What would you say is your favorite place in the world?

Ever done anything illegal? >


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Just PM'ed you about my stance on morality.
> 
> The atheist question, another tricky one for me. I used to be a soft atheist. However, the older I become, the more I am transitioning to a hard atheist. I, of course, cannot claim what is so, if a deity has never been proven or disproven - but on the other hand, I increasingly get impatient (with myself) with the belief of "what if". I'm absolutely almost at a point where I am ready to say "no, there absolutely is no God, period, no what-ifs." I mean, I believe there isn't, so why wouldn't I stand by it? However, I am not yet. So I would say I am hanging in between the two.


I gave it the once over before class today. I think there is some good stuff there. Of course I will expound upon that later 

It's good to hear that you aren't falling into the trap of extreme skepticism. J. J. C. Smart said "sometimes a person who is really an atheist may describe herself, even passionately, as an agnostic because of unreasonable generalized philosophical skepticism which would preclude us from saying that we know anything whatever, except perhaps the truths of mathematics and formal logic." Oddly enough I find myself with the analogous problem between theism and atheism.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

sandromeda said:


> Do you have any pets?
> 
> What would you say is your favorite place in the world?
> 
> Ever done anything illegal? >


No unfortunately I have no pets at all. Which sucks because I love animals and feel like I need a dog in my life. My dog passed away in June.

My favorite place in the world, based on only being able to judge where I've been so far, is definitely Florida. I want to move there one day.

Yes I've done a few illegal things in my time. ~_~ So, I never smoked weed. Never drank underage. Never stole anything. There's plenty of other illegal things though so I fall under "other" :grin2:

EDIT: Okay fine I'll just say what, idc. I have inhaled "substances" and I've abused prescription drugs many times lol. I think that's about it though.



MTCC27 said:


> How should someone with no social skills that lacks the ability to make friends and has no interest in drugs or alcohol cope with the feeling of loneliness?


Well first of all good about the no drugs or alcohol. Don't go there. That's no way to cope with loneliness. But secondly don't give in to the idea that you have no ability to make friends. Then you already lose. Don't sell yourself short or put yourself in a box. You do have the ability to make friends it just may be very difficult. Do you have any hobbies you can turn to? Want to try anything new? Also trying setting a strict schedule for yourself each day of what you are going to do and add exercise to that list, if you don't already do so. Also without knowing your life position right now it's kind of hard (age, school, work, future goals, etc) because then I can give you specifics based on your situation. But hopefully the advice, though vague, is at least a start. If you want to continue the discussion just reply back.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

MTCC27 said:


> I don't like talking about myself and struggle to open up to people even on here but thank you for caring. Sometimes you just need someone to acknowledge your existence, even if it's just on the internet. You seem like a really good person.


It's okay. I'm glad I can help.  Definitely keep a strict schedule for as long as you need it, though. Especially include exercise in that list. It helps in dealing with depression and loneliness. It's healthy for not just your body, but your mind. Firstly, the moment you wake up you will not be so depressed you just instantly go back to sleep. You will not have anxiety in not knowing how you are going to spend that day. You will wake up, and you will know what to do. You will have to go through some routines before you can really start the day. So, say, immediately when you wake up, you have breakfast. Then get started on exercise after a half hour or so. Decide I'm going to do X, Y, and Z, and also listen to music that you like while you are exercising. Then take a shower. Etc. Include anything else you would want to do daily in the list. Then throughout the routines, you might be able to think throughout the day what you want to do when routine time is over. Maybe you will feel like treating yourself to a nice dinner. Maybe you will be inspired by something. I think knowing your day start to finish is a good and healthy idea. Can change it spontaneously when other things pop up, of course. It definitely depends what you are doing though. The more control you have, the better it will be, sadly. Some people do have daily schedules that they hate. I would try to include as many healthy things in it as possible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Will I ever find love again?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Will I ever find love again?


Not if you smother her on a online forum again.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Will I ever find love again?


Of COURSE you will :heart

I totally almost forgot - you have a love right now, though, right?

Unless you mean true friendship in general ? YES as well :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Not if you smother her on a online forum again.


Lmao



Atheism said:


> Of COURSE you will :heart
> 
> I totally almost forgot - you have a love right now, though, right?
> 
> Unless you mean true friendship in general ? YES as well :grin2:


Nah I'm single.....


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Nah I'm single.....


What ... I'm not going to pry or anything. (Translation: I would like to pry, but I will not). No just kidding. Seriously. I won't. I'm sure she uses this website still, at least, I assume. I'm not dying to find out lol, this stuff happens.

Of course you will find love again. :heart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> What ... I'm not going to pry or anything. (Translation: I would like to pry, but I will not). No just kidding. Seriously. I won't. I'm sure she uses this website still, at least, I assume.
> 
> Of course you will find love again. :heart


Yeah the distance thing was a lot to deal with plus she lost the connection. I loved her and really tried but it happens. Best of luck with your relationship though. Getting girls is easy its just finding the right one you know? But yeah thanks.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah the distance thing was a lot to deal with plus she lost the connection. I loved her and really tried but it happens. .


jesus christ man , you do realize she is reading this?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you ever just seen somebody and knew what they were like because of how they looked? This only counts if you were right.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you ever just seen somebody and knew what they were like because of how they looked? This only counts if you were right.


No. Even if I am correct about someone on their "outside" personality based on their looks, once you talk one on one and have a deeper understanding of them, you are usually wrong about at least one thing. There's a girl at my work who looks real fabulous and all, lol, and not to mention she seems to have a loud, carefree personality. Looked and seemed like a party girl. But when I actually talked to her, I found out she is INTROVERTED, plus really has only 1-2 friends. I was like wow, really? O.O Didn't even drink or smoke weed until very very recently.

In reality, YES I'm sure I have.  I just don't remember a clear instance of when that was. Body language and how you maintain your appearance definitely says a lot about you, I strongly believe. I'm not suggesting you are always wrong and that if you think a person is one way, then they are actually the complete opposite, always 100% of the time, haha. That's definitely not true.

But there's always instances, like, no one ever knows that the super shy, quiet girl is actually a huge druggie or sexual deviant, lol. Hehehe. >

Or like... they LOOK like they listen to a certain type of music, but then you find it's like, hardcore screamo instead of pop lollll. That's always fun. (But then, it's also really easy for your assumptions on that to be right).

Where did your avatar go :crying: What will your new avatar be since Obama is no longer president?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Where did your avatar go :crying:


 It was time for it to retire.



> What will your new avatar be since Obama is no longer president?


 I don't know. I haven't been avatar free for a really long time. It kind of feels nice for a while.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you ever had someone come to your door and try to sell you a vacuum cleaner made by a company you've never heard of?

(I have)


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Would you buy a talking toaster?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why do I get rejected so much by women?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you ever had someone come to your door and try to sell you a vacuum cleaner made by a company you've never heard of?
> 
> (I have)


-days later-

Nope I haven't rofl

Maybe they will be on Shark Tank one day. Many of those people start off going door-to-door trying to sell their products. :grin2:



scarpia said:


> Would you buy a talking toaster?


Yes

That one exactly

Ideally if it gave me life advice, as well.



gunner21 said:


> Why do I get rejected so much by women?


I don't know. You're attractive so it's not looks. How are girls rejecting you? You asking them on dates or..?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Why do I get rejected so much by males?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> I don't know. You're attractive so it's not looks. How are girls rejecting you? You asking them on dates or..?


well, I ask them out, and they either say no or they'll say yes and then disappear.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> -days later-
> 
> Nope I haven't rofl
> 
> Maybe they will be on Shark Tank one day. Many of those people start off going door-to-door trying to sell their products. :grin2:


 My mom is a sucker for that. I don't know why. I came home one day from school years ago to find that she'd bought a $500 vacuum cleaner from some guy who showed up at her door. The thing about it was that we lived way out in the sticks at the time and it was a really odd place for a door to door salesman to be. Like.....I don't know. What made him go there? (You can answer that too if you know).

Anyway, that was back when $500 for a vacuum cleaner was rich people money and my parents weren't rich. According to her, the special move that sealed the deal was that the guy showed her that beating the vacuum cleaner with a metal pipe didn't destroy it. I'll have to remember that if I'm ever trying to sell something. I guess.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Atheism said:


> I have not heard this. Or maybe I have but just didn't know what the name is. *I will listen to this tomorrow and get back to you*


:wife


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

do you think you give good advice?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Are you very open about being an atheist? What do you do if they start to say a prayer during a meal?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What your grades looking like?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> well, I ask them out, and they either say no or they'll say yes and then disappear.


Hmm... I don't know. It's hard to say from all the way over here, yknow? Maybe they have boyfriends already?



Mc Borg said:


> :wife


Oh rofl I forgot. Wow, I love it. Nice :grin2:



rdrr said:


> do you think you give good advice?


Why yes I do :yes I sure hope


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> Are you very open about being an atheist? What do you do if they start to say a prayer during a meal?


Well, other than on SAS (hence the username lmao) no, I'm not at all. Unless it comes up in conversation. Even if someone talks to me about religion, I never chime in with my belief unless it's asked about. Or only if there's a mutual understanding between me and somebody that it's just clear as day they aren't religious either then maybe yeah. By all means I don't try to hide it but I know it's a controversial subject and I don't want to push my ideas on to people.

I wouldn't mind a prayer at the table. But I'd just think, uhhh... I'm not folding my hands together and closing my eyes or anything lol. Also please don't expect me to say anything. :lol



Kevin001 said:


> What your grades looking like?


Well I only just started my classes and had the first week so given that no homework is due yet, then my grades are exactly the same right now.  Unfortunately they went down a freakin' lot last semester. I have time to apply to schools still but I don't even want to because I feel like it doesn't truly reflect me. Just because I had one bad semester. GPA went from 3.7 to 3.3. Already though I can say for sure I'm going to be so busy this week on homework alone. But my grades will look GREAT because I'm not going to ef up this semester, right me? eheheheeh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Atheism said:


> Oh rofl I forgot. Wow, I love it. Nice :grin2:


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

So, did you fall from heaven or were u kicked out by god?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> So, did you fall from heaven or were u kicked out by god?


LOL

Definitely kicked out by God


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> LOL
> 
> Definitely kicked out by God


Figures. After meeting you I can see why dirty girl.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> LOL
> 
> Definitely kicked out by God


It was the no sex rule right?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

@naes :blush ops :mushy :mushy :mushy shhhhh youre in the wrong forum!!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> @naes :blush ops :mushy :mushy :mushy shhhhh youre in the wrong forum!!


this is what guilt looks like right here folks.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

How would you feel if you saw this?

Also, how cute are bunnies to you ranging 1-10?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

where have all the cowboys gone?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why are so popular here?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> How would you feel if you saw this?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Lmao

I'd think it's funny. But I'd be sad cus I'm a glutton for Betty Crocker stuff and I would not want to buy 3 get 0 free. 



The Condition of Keegan said:


> Also, how cute are bunnies to you ranging 1-10?


This requires a thoughtful, scientific analysis. So firstly, at a glance -- they are quite fluffy and poofy as babies, which gives them many brownie points. And their reputation for being the best Easter animals (followed by ducks/chicks), is certainly worth recognizing. In addition, their facial proportions are constructed within the proper "cute" blueprint (tiny face, big foreheads, beady eyes, button nose, etc). Sadly, what they really lack at face value is personality in comparison to puppies, or even kittens. They just seem kind of skittish, if not, nonchalant. Which can be cute in itself, but it sort of takes away from them a bit. It _seems_, in theory, as though you would need to befriend a bunny to earn its trust, whereas a puppy wants to be friends with everyone. But they are very innocent, which is cute. Another thing I feel though, is that bunnies are too intelligent. See, puppies are retarded. They are so stupid and cute. Like they are so dumb wooooowwwwwwww That is an important trait to have in the order of cuteness. Therefore, puppies would definitely lead the scale. In the end, it is difficult to give bunnies any sort of a low rating. They fall into all of the proper cuteness laws. So therefore I will give them a strong 8 out of 10 in comparison to other baby animals.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

What would be the best way of approaching a girl (with the intention of asking her out) in a school setting assuming you have no classes with the girl. How would you like to be approached if you were the girl in that situation?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Do atheists know more about sex than normal people?

What do atheists say when someone sneezes?


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Why does life sucks?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do all dogs do exactly the same thing if you feed them peanut butter?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Lmao
> 
> I'd think it's funny. But I'd be sad cus I'm a glutton for Betty Crocker stuff and I would not want to buy 3 get 0 free.
> 
> This requires a thoughtful, scientific analysis. So firstly, at a glance -- they are quite fluffy and poofy as babies, which gives them many brownie points. And their reputation for being the best Easter animals (followed by ducks/chicks), is certainly worth recognizing. In addition, their facial proportions are constructed within the proper "cute" blueprint (tiny face, big foreheads, beady eyes, button nose, etc). Sadly, what they really lack at face value is personality in comparison to puppies, or even kittens. They just seem kind of skittish, if not, nonchalant. Which can be cute in itself, but it sort of takes away from them a bit. It _seems_, in theory, as though you would need to befriend a bunny to earn its trust, whereas a puppy wants to be friends with everyone. But they are very innocent, which is cute. Another thing I feel though, is that bunnies are too intelligent. See, puppies are retarded. They are so stupid and cute. * Like they are so dumb wooooowwwwwwww That is an important trait to have in the order of cuteness*. Therefore, puppies would definitely lead the scale. In the end, it is difficult to give bunnies any sort of a low rating. They fall into all of the proper cuteness laws. So therefore I will give them a strong 8 out of 10 in comparison to other baby animals.


WAIT.... So when you say I'm cute you really mean I am dumb!? I don't wanna be cute now! :'(


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

rdrr said:


> where have all the cowboys gone?


Huh, I have deja vu from this question somehow.

Anyway can I call skip, I have nothing funny or of significance to say to that question 



Kevin001 said:


> Why are so popular here?


Why am I so unpopular IRL? :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:



gunner21 said:


> What would be the best way of approaching a girl (with the intention of asking her out) in a school setting assuming you have no classes with the girl. How would you like to be approached if you were the girl in that situation?


Where do you see this girl and how often? Cafeteria, every day? Well as preposterous as it seems, I recommend to approach them upfront and with confidence. Like, it's hard cus you would need to think of a good reason to say something. I mean I've been approached how, hmm... well, while looking at art in my school, a random guy not even into art started a conversation with me. While simply being in the cafeteria, a guy started a conversation with me (he started by just asking if I knew the price of something) and we actually became FRIENDS until I got a boyfriend. Lol. And, if you'd believe it or not, I got asked for my number and went on a date with someone bluntly asking me out, at a red stoplight. We exchanged numbers just in time. My reaction, I just started laughing and said "Sure!! Why not?" And I legit went on a date with him. Okay, some girls might think that's stupid, but do it for fun and on your 4th or 5th try, you'll find a stupid girl like me to say yes LOL

If it is one girl in particular, I would "practice" on other girls first. I'm sure I've been "practiced" on. Idc. That's how it is. You can try getting straight to the point, experimentally, and see what that does for you. But, just make a conversation that makes sense to your surroundings followed by "you seem cool, we should hang out sometime." Idk go to the cafeteria and ask a girl sitting alone to sit with her. Go to the library and pretend you are actually looking for a book, but just talk to a girl, lollll. Go to the performing arts building and find a girl sitting outside of her dance class, ask her about dance (though think of a cover up reason why you're there xD)

! Notice ! : This advice does not include actual methods of pushing through severe social anxiety in order to do these things. This is just hypothetically what you'd do. Lollll soz

There's no doubt about it though, I'll warn you, that she'll know what's up. Talking to a girl, you're in no classes with, and have no real reason to talk to her? She will get it, that's for sure. Nothing wrong with it, though.

If I think of something truly genius though I'll let you know first.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WinterDave said:


> Do atheists know more about sex than normal people?
> 
> What do atheists say when someone sneezes?


Not that I know of! Might have to duel with someone though to find out :grin2:

We say nothing. We think, yes, yessss, perish!!


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

How to get noticed while living on a college campus?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Twilightforce said:


> Why does life sucks?


Shhhhhhshshshshhhhshh

Don't question it

Just let it be



WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do all dogs do exactly the same thing if you feed them peanut butter?


What, eat it? Cause they're f***ing cuties

And they are hungry.

Is your avatar the Trolololoololo guy? :O


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> What, eat it? Cause they're f***ing cuties
> 
> And they are hungry.


 Well, yeah. They do eat it but they always do that funny thing with the tongue. Every single dog does this with peanut butter.



> Is your avatar the Trolololoololo guy? :O


 I don't have any idea who that guy is. So I guess it's possible it is that guy. Whoever he is. I did a search on Google for "fake smile" because I thought it would be funny to have a person with an obviously fake smile as my avatar for this forum. My current avatar is what popped up. It had crossed my mind that I should probably check and see who it was before using it but I kinda forgot about it. I hope it's not like a serial killer or something. :lol


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, yeah. They do eat it but they always do that funny thing with the tongue. Every single dog does this with peanut butter.
> 
> I don't have any idea who that guy is. So I guess it's possible it is that guy. Whoever he is. I did a search on Google for "fake smile" because I thought it would be funny to have a person with an obviously fake smile as my avatar for this forum. My current avatar is what popped up. It had crossed my mind that I should probably check and see who it was before using it but I kinda forgot about it. I hope it's not like a serial killer or something. :lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

How do you feel about chocolate and peanut butter combined into one?

Did you watch the Super Bowl?

And....What's your favorite game of all time?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Destormjanina1 said:


> How to get noticed while living on a college campus?


Hi, 2 weeks later 

In what way do you want to be noticed? How MUCH do you want to be noticed?

I don't live on a college campus. I commute. But I suppose many of the same things will apply.

Join a club. Wow I am so generic.

Uh, START a club 

Ummm.....

In all of your classes, try to raise your hand and speak. Have a voice/personality associated with your name and face. And when you talk in class, not even directly at people... I feel like, it opens people up more to you and makes them feel comfortable around you. Because they know if they try to talk to you, you are likely not going to respond in an unexpected way. Also maybe get some numbers from the classmates you sit by and say just for school-related things. I can't guarantee how everybody would respond to that. I know there's rude people. But there's nice people too. You'll helplessly run into both. So might as well try. 



The Condition of Keegan said:


> How do you feel about chocolate and peanut butter combined into one?
> 
> Did you watch the Super Bowl?
> 
> ...


I do not like chocolate. And I do not like peanut butter. They are both two things I hated since I was practically an infant. I would never eat either of those. 0 I'm not even ef'ing with you. Chocolate is way worse though, I seriously hate chocolate.

No I did not watch the Super Bowl. I was in the hospital. 

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm oh god uh... that's tough. My favorite game of all time.... well... the thing is, it would have to be an MMO because that's all I play. So honestly... RuneScape. Honestly. Yeah I know the grind is real but I mean I was a quester. And nostalgic. So I'll vote that.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

If this bunny was in front of you, what would you do?

What's something that has scared you the most ever?

Can you turn the letter A into the letter H?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> If this bunny was in front of you, what would you do?
> 
> What's something that has scared you the most ever?
> 
> ...


I would give it a kiss on that fuzzy forehead!!!!!!!!! Then I would just snuggle it all day :heart

Well this isn't real FEAR so much as it is DISTRAUGHT but the first thing I thought of: When my dog was dying.. that was the worst thing ever.. scared me knowing she would have to go. It's weird... once she had an allergic reaction.. she could barely breathe suddenly. Her airways were closing up. It was midnight. We had to RUSH her to the animal emergency hospital. That did not make me cry at all.. I was in SUCH shock that I didn't even feel what was going on. But then something so little compared to that, made me cry so much.. I don't really remember what it was but it had something to do with her cancer... like nothing was happening, she wasn't in any immediate danger but I was crying so much. And I was scared when she didn't want to move around. She refused to walk even. We rushed her to the vet. That day the vet told us she only had a month to live. She lived three months on the meds. And the day we had to let her go... none of us knew we were actually going to do it, it was a check-up... but then, she peed in the vets office... and I immediately broke down because I just knew. I instantly understood. It was time.

That was so depressing of me. soz

But fear, failure always scares me without a doubt. And I'm not even including in this the times I had SA before medication because fear was an every day thing for me, can't single out one thing in particular.

No but I can turn the letter H into A!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> I would give it a kiss on that fuzzy forehead!!!!!!!!! Then I would just snuggle it all day :heart


 You mean you wouldn't be the slightest bit tempted to kiss it right on the nostrils?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You mean you wouldn't be the slightest bit tempted to kiss it right on the nostrils?


Ah well, of course in at least the slightest bit at least, I would, but well, the forehead is so big and calls to my eyes first. 

Also kissing such a little guy on the nostrils almost seems dangerous for him, even.... what if I get him sick with my people germs???


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Ah well, of course in at least the slightest bit at least, I would, but well, the forehead is so big and calls to my eyes first.
> 
> Also kissing such a little guy on the nostrils almost seems dangerous for him, even.... what if I get him sick with my people germs???


 I don't think that would happen. I think you're just trying to avoid the question. :lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What would you do if you saw this baby deer?

If you could name a planet, what you name it?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> What would you do if you saw this baby deer?
> 
> If you could name a planet, what you name it?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Eat it, and death star


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

@demon king NO!! Are you crazy, look at it </3 Okay fine I'll let you have Death Star, that's pretty metal
@The Condition of Keegan I'll name the planet Death Star for demon king and cause my bf is a Star Wars dweeb, and I would put bread crumbs on the ground and lure it to my backyard and then it will be my pet <3


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

What is your reconciliation of the keynesian paradox of thrift?


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

How was it reaching 1337 posts? Did you feel the leet h4x0r power?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Would you appraise my fedora collection, senpai?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Okay, I know I asked you some questions like an hour ago but now I have more lol.










Would you make him king? 

What's the longest you've gone without sleeping?

What's your favorite book?

Can you turn the letter H into the letter A?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Atheism said:


> @demon king NO!! Are you crazy, look at it </3 Okay fine I'll let you have Death Star, that's pretty metal


But keeping it imprisoned in your backyard forever and ever until the end of time is suddenly okey? checkmate.
If I saw that bambi in real life I would probably just go










and then go do something else.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

novalax said:


> What is your reconciliation of the keynesian paradox of thrift?


I have nnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooo idea

I'll look it up :grin2:



Repix said:


> How was it reaching 1337 posts? Did you feel the leet h4x0r power?


omg dude I felt so 1337. This accurately describes how dank I felt


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Atheism said:


> I have nnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooo idea
> 
> I'll look it up :grin2:


Are you telling me you dont spend your time looking up obscure macroeconomic paradoxes?? :wtf

I have an easier one, do you think I should make my own ask anything thread?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Repix said:


> How was it reaching 1337 posts? Did you feel the leet h4x0r power?


Fyi she spent forever trying to find a meme to reply to for you.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Veracity said:


> Would you appraise my fedora collection, senpai?


Yes the best fedora in that collection is you <3



The Condition of Keegan said:


> Okay, I know I asked you some questions like an hour ago but now I have more lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Turkey is already a king
2. Probably somewhere around 36 hours or maybe more
3. That's a really tough one tbh. I am leaning towards a children's illustrated book but I'm not sure which one yet
4. yeah  irl?
@demon king no he would be my frend :'(
@novalax Yes!! do eeeet I will ask you questions
@naes Wow traitor


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@Atheism I'm holding you to that!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Yes the best fedora in that collection is you <3
> 
> 1. Turkey is already a king
> 2. Probably somewhere around 36 hours or maybe more
> ...



Shouldn't have called me a dweeb.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why didn't my AMA thread take off?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/it-s-saturday-night-and-i-m-bored-af-ama-1635554/


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Atheism said:


> I have nnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooo idea
> 
> I'll look it up :grin2:
> 
> omg dude I felt so 1337. This accurately describes how dank I felt


A pic says a million words. whoa


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Why didn't my AMA thread take off?
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/it-s-saturday-night-and-i-m-bored-af-ama-1635554/


Didn't know you had one. Go to your AMA thread I asked questions and I'll continue to spam it as I think of stuff


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Can you write a 10 page essay on the color Cyan?

What is the deepest part of the ocean? 

Would you rather be in a room full of 10,000 ants for two full hours or be in a room full of flies for 3 full hours?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Can you write a 10 page essay on the color Cyan?
> 
> What is the deepest part of the ocean?
> 
> ...


Sure, I can BS enough to write 10 pages on it.  Of course font size and line spacing matters as well. I took a Color Theory class, but alas, he did not have us write 10 pages on cyan. 

I think we haven't discovered it yet. I don't know about Mariana's Trench. I don't know much about this subject but I think it's a mystery still

I'd rather be in a room full of flies for 3 hours. I would just cry in a corner and hold my ears. Ants would be a different story. Omg ants :afr Why are bugs so scary 

Nice new avatar!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks @Atheism  Your avatar is looking great too.


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Who would you rather have as your companion a dwarf, a troll, a human, an elf, or a hobbit? And why?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

HobbitInHell said:


> Who would you rather have as your companion a dwarf, a troll, a human, an elf, or a hobbit? And why?


Oh easily an big, strong, male el- uh... uh... a hobbit... cus... hobbits are really really awesome :tiptoe


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

When was the last time you tripped and fell down? And, for manners' sake.... are you okay?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Atheism said:


> Oh easily an big, strong, male el- uh... uh... a hobbit... cus... hobbits are really really awesome :tiptoe


Very good answer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The most embarrassing thing that happened to u in school?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

@Karsten Your avatar changed :O! I honestly don't remember... I feel like I PROBABLY tripped going up the stairs at work.  Yeah I feel like that happened within the past couple of months. And I'm good!
@Amon Plenty of things! Ahh it's hard to remember. Well, many many many things. A lot of cringey things. Like, during a presentation, any presentation, there were times I would just stop talking and there'd be a long pause because I just had so much anxiety that wasn't being managed at the time. Presentations were ROUGH.. my god.. ugh I stopped doing presentations altogether in high school. I'd just take the F. But luckily most of my teachers weren't like that. They usually gave me another type of assignment to do. Good thing I liked to write, it was a lot of extra writing.........

In high school the older guys didn't know how much of a complete and total loser I was considered in my grade, so the older guys at times would try to, quite clearly, flirt with me. And these were all really social, normal guys. I remember this one time this guy was talking to me and I just mentally shut down. I just completely ignored him omg. It was so awkward. I don't know why I did that!! It's as though my brain literally turned off. Was like "nope not today, goodnight *shuts down*" Countless other times when guys tried to talk to me I was completely socially retarded. It was very very bad, I'm not just exaggerating.

Things happened to me in elementary school that you would think would be the most embarrassing things but I just wasn't effected by it. I would forget it in a second. In kindergarten the whole entire class laughed at me because I made my own Valentine's cards for the class and I wrote "I love you" on all of them and this was an entire class deal, everyone was in on this trying to find my card and laughed at it. And in fifth grade, the students would wait outside of the lunchroom after lunch for the teachers to get them. We were a really small school. Probably like 200 kids in that school. Anyway I was in band (the only saxophone player, I got private lessons), and the band room was right where the entire school was waiting. And I was in there alone and tried to get out but was once locked in there by two mean boys, they were holding the door so I couldn't get out, and I was so scared trying to get out, this was in front of the entire school. And the teacher showed up and screamed in front of EVERYBODYYYYY, he was piiiisssseeddd, oh man I'm sure everyone knew exactly who I was after that. xD But see I forgot about it later that day. I wish I was still an ignorant lil dweeb. Now the stupid things bug me.

Ah, good times. ....................


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Atheism

What is the most random thing that has ever happened to you in your entire life?

Do you think you could be happy as a seal if you suddenly just became a seal after so many years of being a person?

Do you think that when dogs see their owners they think "There's my human! I'm so happy to see my human!"?

(Sorry. I just ate a handful of raisins and I have an odd sugar buzz going)


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Atheism
> 
> What is the most random thing that has ever happened to you in your entire life?
> 
> ...


Omg wow... that's really tough D: Aw man I have no idea ... I would need to think about it.. uhh... I can only think of ONE thing right now and I know it's really weak, the only thing I can think of is when there was a bird in the school gymnasium. And I swear I was the first person to notice this (because I'm a super quiet girl and I wouldn't SAY anything but it took several moments for one of the loud kids to say something).. but... just.. there was this ef'ing bird just flying all over the place while my unknowing gym teacher was talking. It came out of nowhere. I was like wtf...?There's gotta be something else. Ahhhh.

No. I would be a sad, sad little seal. :'( God my answers all suck right now but it's true I would be a very sad seal </3

Oh absolutely. They do. I promise that. That's what their "thoughts" are exactly and they are so super happy to see you!!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Omg wow... that's really tough D: Aw man I have no idea ... I would need to think about it.. uhh... I can only think of ONE thing right now and I know it's really weak, the only thing I can think of is when there was a bird in the school gymnasium. And I swear I was the first person to notice this (because I'm a super quiet girl and I wouldn't SAY anything but it took several moments for one of the loud kids to say something).. but... just.. there was this ef'ing bird just flying all over the place while my unknowing gym teacher was talking. It came out of nowhere. I was like wtf...?


 Same thing (kinda) happened to me one day at Costco. I was walking around just generally being me in Costco and I heard this tweeting sound. It didn't immediately pop into my head that I should probably look up so I was thinking to myself "Man, what the hell is that chirping sound I keep hearing?". Finally, my brain kicked in and the direction the noise was coming from compelled me to look up and I saw several birds frolicking in the rafters up there.

I was wondering how bad it had to be outside that birds would rather be in Costco. :lol


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Omg wow... that's really tough D: Aw man I have no idea ... I would need to think about it.. uhh... I can only think of ONE thing right now and I know it's really weak, the only thing I can think of is when there was a bird in the school gymnasium. And I swear I was the first person to notice this (because I'm a super quiet girl and I wouldn't SAY anything but it took several moments for one of the loud kids to say something).. but... just.. there was this ef'ing bird just flying all over the place while my unknowing gym teacher was talking. It came out of nowhere. I was like wtf...?There's gotta be something else. Ahhhh.
> 
> No. I would be a sad, sad little seal. :'( God my answers all suck right now but it's true I would be a very sad seal </3
> 
> Oh absolutely. They do. I promise that. That's what their "thoughts" are exactly and they are so super happy to see you!!!


Aw my sad little seal . Don't worry I would spend all my time with you and make sure you don't get eaten by any great white sharks.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Lmaooooo birds are derpy 
@naes Thanks. You wouldn't call me a fattie tho would you? </3


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

naes said:


> Aw my sad little seal . Don't worry I would spend all my time with you and make sure you don't get eaten by any great white sharks.


 Oh please. I wouldn't eat her. I'd just nibble on her a bit and scare her with my ominous tail.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh please. I wouldn't eat her. I'd just nibble on her a bit and scare her with my ominous tail.


Oh. That's still a mean shark. Pickin on me like dat. :crying:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Oh. That's still a mean shark. Pickin on me like dat. :crying:


 OK. What if I just circle around you just basically looking like a shark and not doing anything overtly mean and sharky?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Lmaooooo birds are derpy
> 
> @naes Thanks. You wouldn't call me a fattie tho would you? </3


I might...

But only out of love! xD


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh please. I wouldn't eat her. I'd just nibble on her a bit and scare her with my ominous tail.


*smack* bad sharkie! No one scares my little amber and no one nibbles on her but me!


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> OK. What if I just circle around you just basically looking like a shark and not doing anything overtly mean and sharky?


Mm okay. I guess that's alright.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Mm okay. I guess that's alright.


(Jaws music not even playing in the background)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

As a fellow NJer, pork roll or Taylor ham?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> As a fellow NJer, pork roll or Taylor ham?


Pork roll :heart :heart :heart


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Have you ever drove a muscle car ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Atheism said:


> Pork roll


That is the correct answer!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

You're from NJ?! Ewwwwwwww.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Have you ever drove a muscle car ?


I had to look up what a muscle car is ops

I'm going to say, nope! And my car, my car's pretty awesome. But it's no muscle car.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> You're from NJ?! Ewwwwwwww.












One day when I move out, I am leaving anyway, I am going to live in FLORIDA !!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> One day when I move out, I am leaving anyway, I am going to live in FLORIDA !!!!! 8) 8) 8)


That's even worse. Have you seen the actions of "The Florida man"?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> That's even worse. Have you seen the actions of "The Florida man"?


No what's that


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> No what's that


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_Man


----------

